# New smith and wesson m&p



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Smith and Wesson has introduced 4 new pistols to their M&P line. These are ported and geared toward the competitive shooter from the performance center . Looks like 9mm and .40 in two different barrel lengths. They have them highlighted on their website if anyone is interested.


----------

